

Rosling’s World: The best statistics you’ve ever seen - stse
http://svtplay.se/v/1654393/dokumentar/rosling_s_world

======
stse
"Hans Rosling is a professor in international health, who has made an unlikely
global success. His presentations on global development evokes laughter,
rejoice and reflections. People with power, like Al Gore or Bill Clinton, ask
for his advice. He wants everyone to question their prejudices about the world
- as he himself has needed to do. A documentary by Pär Fjällström, SVT."

